# Guinea Pig Litter Training.



## xchocolatexmustardx (Mar 14, 2011)

I know most of you, if not all, say that there is no point to litter training guinea pigs, but I'm giving it a go anyways. Even if I can't train them I would like them to stop pooping at the end of their ramp. This is the common place they go and it just is a pile of poop and pee by the time I get to it.

So is there anything I can do to make them stop pooping at the end of the ramp? Thanks


----------

